# Substance on dipstick/oil fill area



## amstaff123 (Nov 18, 2009)

Just recently when checking my oil and adding oil I noticed a small amout of some whitish, paste type material. It wasn't a lot and was easy to just wipe off. 
I have never seen this before and was wondering if anyone had any idea of what it is. 
I top up between changes with Syntec 5w40 and 0w30 for colder temps. 
Last oil change was done at my VW dealer and they used conventional 5w30. I am pretty sure most of thats been used up as I usually have to add a litre/quart of oil every few weeks or so and the oil change was back in Nov.
Thanks


----------



## cwcabrio (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: Substance on dipstick/oil fill area (amstaff123)*

If it's light brown to while milky, most likey is watter/coolant in the oil.
If it's just a little, it's just condensation of the humidity of the air inside the engine. With a good run, at normal opertion temperature the engine will evaporate that moist.
Good luck. Keep posting.


----------



## KINCEDN9 (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Substance on dipstick/oil fill area (cwcabrio)*

I have noticed the same thing.. the car is running fine.. Went to go fill and noticed the peanut butter looking stuff in the oil fill area. IT has been really cold lately. ? of freezing water evap in the engine/oil?


----------



## Q213 (Mar 30, 2009)

Same here guys. Didnt notice it until I replaced the seal for the oil cooler on my 99.5 2.0. First thing I thought was great coolant inside. Anyone wanna shine some light for us?


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (Q213)*

Odds are very good its just condensation. Nothing to worry about , give it an italian tune up and the vast majority will burn itself off. Common issue during winter when it takes a while for the motor to come up to operating temp.


----------



## 2beetles (Oct 27, 2009)

I have the same in my 99 5 speed beetle. According to research I've done it's condensation. It can be better or worse based on how well your oil cap fits as well as whether or not that wonderful yellow dipstick tube has cracks in it. I've replaced both and there is most definitely not as much "peanut butter" in the opening anymore. I've also found that using an aftermarket cap makes the problem worse.


----------

